# New Arrival: Fmwf Kirova Reissue



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This one is a reissue of the 45-50s Kirova and it's some sort of commemorative edition of the 70th Poljot's anniversary. So a bit of History is needed here and, after all, that's part of what makes Russian watches interesting (Caveat lector: I'm no expert in this, so I might be wrong on a few things...).

Even if Russia has a strong horologic history since Peter the Great, Soviet watch history pretty much began with the spoils of WWII and this watch (well, the original anyway). Tutima and Hanhart made these sort of chronos for the Luftwaffe, especially for bomber crews because they needed this sort of instrumentation. Those factories were in different places in Germany: Hanhart being on the West and Tutima on the east, so Russian sector.

In 1945, the Russians carted away the entire Tutima factory to Moscow and started to produce these watches for their Air Force. That played a great deal on the consolidation of First Moscow Watch Factory, a factory that existed since the 30s but (AFAIK)only adopted that name in the 40s after a return to Moscow. With the approach of the German army on Moscow, the factory had been moved to Zlatoust but later moved back to Moscow as the Germans were already retreating. Later, around the 60s, the FMWF changed its name to Poljot. So this all business is a bit ironic, how a menacing force on such a factory ended up played a big role on its expatiation and heritage.

So this particular watch... there are several variations to it. There's the more common Buran, something that already has the touch of Volmax (the guys that survived better to Poljot's demise), with Buran writen in Cyrilic on the dial and the Soviet Air Force Bomber insignia on the dial. And then there's this one, with a dial closer to the original one. Both exist in two types of cases: a 38mm and a 40mm case. You can tell them apart because, on the smaller one, the subdials cover the 15 and 45 minute numbers.

This one is a 200 piece limited edition and it's the 40mm version. The case is sandblasted and it looks just great. It has a dark shade, it sometimes looks like it's a titanium case. Inside is a 3133 movement with no date (at least I can't hear any date changing at midnight, so I don't think it's just a matter of a dial covering the date wheel). Slightly domed mineral crystal.

And now the good stuff... pics!!























































The strap is not original AFAIK but it's a good one, which is a nice change from what you're used to with Russian watches. Seems to be made of good leather and it's a thick thing, probably slightly thicker than an Hirsh Liberty. It will be Hell to replace it if I ever need it because I don't know any other flieger strap with blasted rivets. If you do, please let me know!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a similar one:



Mine has a date... which is ironic... because I haven't been on a date in about 5 years.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Here's a similar one:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has a date... which is ironic... because I haven't been on a date in about 5 years.


There you go... that's the Buran version, 38mm case. And the date thing... you are obviously doing something wrong :tongue2:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> The strap is not original AFAIK but it's a good one, which is a nice change from what you're used to with Russian watches. Seems to be made of good leather and it's a thick thing, probably slightly thicker than an Hirsh Liberty. It will be Hell to replace it if I ever need it because I don't know any other flieger strap with blasted rivets. If you do, please let me know!


Nice watch!

For the strap, what do you think about a Time Factors "Aviator" Parallel Strap?

http://www.timefactors.com/tfstrap.htm


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

That's a beauty Kutusov, strap suits a really well.

Kev


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

One word: Lovely. :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



Vaurien said:


> , what do you think about a Time Factors "Aviator" Parallel Strap?


I know about those, they are a bit too thin (3.something mm) and the rivets are polished... for a bit more money there's the DiModell Icarus, which I have on a 22mm version. Really nice strap that.

The trick here is getting a strap with blasted rivets, I don't know any manufacturer that makes them with that option. I'll probably email the watch's seller to see if he can get me a couple as spares.

BTW, this one came in a small package, head and strap separated and no box (but papers included). So it breezed through customs, no VAT or import duties. Ended up being a very cheap watch! Leaves me money to get something else....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and a small correction... it's not a 200 watches limited edition but 100. The 38mm version is the one limited to 200 watches.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Congrats Kutusov. Nice watch and nice pics.

It's a beaut indeed, with a touch of history in it.

i likes a touch of history. 

I'm getting more nervous of blasted cases. Too easy to scar and too tough to fix up.

Looks lovely though. What'a the deal with only making 100 of them?

Trying to avoid the attention the of the German firms that make very similar watches for a LOT more money ?

and well done sticking it to the man and avoiding taxes. unk: unk:

love when that happens

all the best

Nick h34r:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Stunning watch, I really like it, & I really mean that!

but it does not fit your wrist, it looks to big, or it looks that way in the picture you posted,

what size is the lug to lug?

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> This one is a reissue of the 45-50s Kirova and it's some sort of commemorative edition of the 70th Poljot's anniversary. So a bit of History is needed here and, after all, that's part of what makes Russian watches interesting (Caveat lector: I'm no expert in this, so I might be wrong on a few things...).
> 
> Even if Russia has a strong horologic history since Peter the Great, Soviet watch history pretty much began with the spoils of WWII and this watch (well, the original anyway). Tutima and Hanhart made these sort of chronos for the Luftwaffe, especially for bomber crews because they needed this sort of instrumentation. Those factories were in different places in Germany: Hanhart being on the West and Tutima on the east, so Russian sector.
> 
> ...


hi and very nice to good lum i like the watch .all the best woody77.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the last straps inthe page, Time Factors "Aviator" Parallel Strap with Fishtail Buckle, is descibed as:

"Brushed stainless steel fishtail buckle"

Now I don't know english enough (neither material science :dontgetit: ) to say it's the same as "blasted".

Maybe anybody could explain the difference? :good:

And about customs... well done, Kutusov! :notworthy:


----------



## alcot33uk (Oct 25, 2011)

Lovely watch, without being rude...how much?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've tried to answer you guys (and gal) questions early today but I was :alcoholic:



louiswu said:


> Trying to avoid the attention the of the German firms that make very similar watches for a LOT more money ?
> 
> and well done sticking it to the man and avoiding taxes. unk: unk:


I don't know how limited editions are determined but pretty much all the more recent Poljots are numbered anyway. I guess it has more to do with a way of rationalizing production costs/stocks/profits than really making a special watch.

The customs thing is another credit to the seller although I guess some people might not be happy about him not including the watch box. Anyway, that can be had within the EU for â‚¬20 or â‚¬30, so it's much better this way.



martinzx said:


> Stunning watch, I really like it, & I really mean that!
> 
> but it does not fit your wrist, it looks to big, or it looks that way in the picture you posted,
> 
> what size is the lug to lug?


49mm Martin. It isn't too big on me but it's not a small watch. I had it super tight on the picture and I remember I was twisting my arm this and that way as the slightly domed crystal was always picking up some reflection from the Sun. Anyway, it's really comfortable to wear!



Vaurien said:


> One of the last straps inthe page, Time Factors "Aviator" Parallel Strap with Fishtail Buckle, is descibed as:
> 
> "Brushed stainless steel fishtail buckle"
> 
> ...


Ah, but that's the buckle only. The rivets look like they are polished.

As to the difference between brushed and blasted is the way they finish a case. I don't know enough about the process but brushed finish is usually done with sand paper. Blasted is done by a high pressure stream of sand. The end results are quite different, basted steel ends up looking a bit like titanium. You can see the differences between finishing on Getat's website: http://www.siswatch727.com/index.do



alcot33uk said:


> Lovely watch, without being rude...how much?


It was about US$270 (so that's about Â£174)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Stunning watch, I really like it, & I really mean that!
> 
> but it does not fit your wrist, it looks to big, or it looks that way in the picture you posted,
> 
> what size is the lug to lug?


I read my post back, & it sounded rude, sorry mate, that was not my intension, I really like that watch! wear it in good health!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I read my post back, & it sounded rude, sorry mate, that was not my intension, I really like that watch! wear it in good health!


Hey, no worries Martin! We know each other better than that! Plus I know mornings are hard for you  They are even harder for me, that's why I don't even bother doing mornings!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Kutusov said:


>


Beautiful, enjoy.


----------

